# oh no.....



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so anoyed with myself. I have a cage with 5 lovely boys that are 11 weeks old all getting along fine, they had just been shown last week and done quite well. well yesterday I cleaned the cage 
out,I always get a bit of squeeking in young boys cages after a clean out but this time i didnt hear anything with these slightly older boys so thought all was good.... but today I went to see how they are doing ( i was planning on showing them next weekend) and they nearly all have ear chips 

I knew I should of seperated them before now  I dont know if I can show them now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't it just the law of sods.You can still show them but obviously if they come up against a mouse equal to them but minus the chips then they will lose out.On the other hand if they come up against an animal with a more serious fault then they can still win.For me it would be a lesser fault than a great big line under as it's not been bred in.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats reassuring thank you sarah, I will have a look at them and see if I think they still have a chance :O)


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but this brings a question for me to mind:

Are ear chips in shows scored as having them/not having them, or is it how many/big, etc? Would a mouse with a very small piece taken out of his ear be marked down as much as one (theoretically) as one with a larger chunk? Again, not meaning to hijack your thread, but I'm just very curious


----------

